# Southern Hunting Associates (Talbot)



## Glenn Ryan (Feb 17, 2005)

There are still one, possibly two openings available for 2005/06 season. Membership runs from 7/1/05 to 6/30/06. 1400 + acres w/ 20 members @ $900 per. Water at camp, no power. Check out the website for rules, payment schedule and photo section(shows the land,trailcam photos and some trophies taken. www.southernhuntingassociates.com or contact phil.harris@southernhuntingassociates.com


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 17, 2005)

Glen,

I think the following link will work better.

www.southernhuntingassociates.com

Nice looking club by the way!


----------



## Glenn Ryan (May 2, 2005)

*Souther Hunting Associates*

We now have three  openings.

If interested, please fill out the contact info on the web site and you will be contacted ASAP

PM me with any questions


----------



## Bucky T (May 5, 2005)

Nice Website!!

One of your members put the pic of the piebald in this months GON.

Tommy


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jul 14, 2005)

*Club Membership*

We still have (2) openings for the 2005/06 season. If interested, please go to the contact section of our website if you would like to view the property or send me a PM.


----------



## dherrin (Jul 14, 2005)

*Pm Sent*

Pm sent


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jul 16, 2005)

*Membership*

PM Answered


----------

